# New Guitar Warranty?



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

Normally I don't purchase additional warranties on any products I buy.
But I was wondering about the new Taylor 12 string I just purchased? My first set-up is included in the new purchase and there is a one year warranty. Is it worth while to purchase an additional warranty since 12 strings put more stress on the neck? Or is that just a worry for someone who is playing " a lot" or professionally etc?
Any thoughts . . .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cosmo29 said:


> Normally I don't purchase additional warranties on any products I buy.
> But I was wondering about the new Taylor 12 string I just purchased? My first set-up is included in the new purchase and there is a one year warranty. Is it worth while to purchase an additional warranty since 12 strings put more stress on the neck? Or is that just a worry for someone who is playing " a lot" or professionally etc?
> Any thoughts . . .


Are Taylors not guaranteed for life like Martins? I would have thought there'd be more than a year. If you're going to buy an additional extended warranty make sure it includes neck reset unconditionally. If theres conditions on it I think it would be easy for them to blame you. Although I don't think a neck reset is a big deal with a Taylor like it is a Martin. If I'm not mistaken (which I could be) Taylors are bolt on necks.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I heard from a retailer that Martin guarantee may not be that great and he would not sell them anymore. The same guy told me Martin would not ship up here (Quebec) during Winter times.... I also heard from another retailer that any flaw in Taylor guitar would be cared for by Taylor. Unfortunately I cannot say more...


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

As an exemple, and hopefully I might be wrong, I think there is no warranty from Gibson outside USA.
Yorkville is supporting a 1 year warranty in Canada (that's not even clear).
Don't know about Taylor or Martin, but might be similar (?)
But if you have a lot of money, you could challenge in court what is written on the label of the instrument,
Gibson has no time limit on its label...
Happy new year!
Dan


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

You're right the Gibson Gold Warranty doesn't apply outside the USA, but there are so many disclaimers in their warranty that it could be hard to get any type if warranty no matter where you are.


----------



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts - I did check the Taylor Lifetime Warranty and it does cover USA and Canada but as many have mentioned actually getting them to cover a defect may be a challenge. I think I will error on the side of "luck" and not waste money paying for an extra warranty.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cosmo29 said:


> Normally I don't purchase additional warranties on any products I buy.
> But I was wondering about the new Taylor 12 string I just purchased? My first set-up is included in the new purchase and there is a one year warranty. Is it worth while to purchase an additional warranty since 12 strings put more stress on the neck? Or is that just a worry for someone who is playing " a lot" or professionally etc?
> Any thoughts . . .


Who would you purchase this additional warranty from?

You could pay with a credit card that doubles your warranty like a PC Mastercard.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mawmow said:


> I heard from a retailer that Martin guarantee may not be that great and he would not sell them anymore. The same guy told me Martin would not ship up here (Quebec) during Winter times.... I also heard from another retailer that any flaw in Taylor guitar would be cared for by Taylor. Unfortunately I cannot say more...


I have had no issues with a Martin warranty. I once had to send back a Martin with a finish defect and it was promptly taken care of. Lately though there has been some controversy with neck resets. Martin seems to have been digging there heels in with covering them. Which is a big reason Martin owners buy a new Martin. Seems you'd probably have no problem getting a neck reset up to at least 5 years but after that its reported they may chalk it up to regular maintenance of the guitar that is the owners responsibility depending on the severity of the need for a neck reset. Its all so ambiguous though. It goes on a case by case basis.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Subject to reconsideration in the future, I never purchase warranty, figuring a good product won't need it, I'm capable of doing most of the work anyway (and what I don't want to do...well, I know people), but mostly I'm both cheap and a risk taker. Over the years, I imagine the cost to me for warranty type and period repairs wouldn't add up to return shipping costs on one guitar. 

To the OP's case though, I wouldn't consider additional warranty coverage unless I knew there were extraordinary risks.


----------



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

Guncho said:


> Who would you purchase this additional warranty from?
> 
> You could pay with a credit card that doubles your warranty like a PC Mastercard.


Long and McQuade where I purchased the Guitar offered an extended warranty but I kind of felt the guy was just trying "up sell me" . . .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cosmo29 said:


> Long and McQuade where I purchased the Guitar offered an extended warranty but I kind of felt the guy was just trying "up sell me" . . .


I have found on the yorkville stuff I've bought the extended warranty was a no brainer. Stuff like monitors mixing boards etc. On something like a mixing board they will bring it in and clean the sliders, perform maintenance once a year if you want. It war particularly good on the used stuff if you wanted it looked at once a hear. I had a yorkville monitor that had a couple of issues and they fixed it up pretty quick. I know the extended was very inexpensive.
Things like guitars and stomp boxes I'd probably not bother. But a guitar amp it might be a good idea. Especially a tube amp. I once bought a Fender 63 tube tank reissue that I had tons of problems with. I had to take it in 3 times to get fixed. Thing was a nightmare. Long and Mcquade did get it fixed each time pretty quick. It was in the first year so they fixed it on their 1 year warranty. If I had kept it I'd have probably added the extended for peace of mind.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the extended warranty at l and m covers a fair bit for acoustics, if I get a good guitar ( recently, a $2000 gibson j 29 yes -but a $500 gretsch 000, no ) , read the details and decide for yourself, and of course they WANT you to buy it but if you use it 1 time your even


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

After 50 years of not playing, I bought a new Martin 000-16GT last May.
I was concerned the action was too high, but the salesperson whom I trusted, assured me it was ok...

After a month of re-learning to play, I realize the action wasn't ok! 
I bought a measuring tool, did my homework and sent an email to the Martin Service Dept. 
Within the week I received a letter authorizing a free adjustment by their Montreal luthier. Now it's the perfect height. 

Lesson learned: As a neophyte, I was fortunate to have purchase the guitar new, with a warranty.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You do realize that a set up (string height adjustment) is like $60 right? Also typically all new guitars come with a free setup from the store you bought it from.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

mawmow said:


> I heard from a retailer Martin would not ship up here (Quebec) during Winter times.


 I heard the same thing from a Martin dealer in Ontario. It was end of summer and he had just received about a dozen Guitars for his winter stock.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

okay Guncho not all shops give a free set up ( only those who seem to give a shit ) and I do believe under Canadian law ( not 100% sure ) but I believe most things have to have a minimum of 3 months to 1 year depending on the item for a guarantee as for Taylors well I don't really see the need to buy extended warranties most problems associated are things that they don't cover like a split top so they guarantee for 1 year if it is here in Canada just trying to find a good repair authorized person is where I hear most get into trouble with so.......extended warranties are money makers for them


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Shit, I need to register my Martins been 6 years since I got the first one. Nothing has changed on them though since initial set up been stable so far.


----------

